# Holy Speakers!! Parts Express Delivered me a Surprise!



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

Parts Express just did me a huge solid by giving me a bunch of free speakers. I guess they had been watching my YouTube channel and wanted to make me a brand manager. So they sent me a bunch of speakers, exciters, a few plate amplifiers, tweeters, woofers and even subwoofers. It was an awesome surprise! So a huge shout out to Parts Express and their team there. 

I am posting this, to see if you guys want any individual videos or pictures of any of the products I received. Sometimes, those pictures online just do not do it justice. Or if you want me to do any specific projects with them. I am game for about anything. Here's an unboxing of everything I received:






I have a few ideas already:

1. Passive radiator Subwoofer
2. Soundbar
3. End table Subwoofer with hidden amp - maybe wireless
4. Teach Dats v2 if you guys are interested
5. Get some of the GRS speaker specs out 
6. Make a bluetooth Tower speaker with a built in subwoofer.

Those are some of the ideas. I'll post a link and list of all the products I received later tonight. I already started my first build  I couldn't help it, lol. I guess I am jsut giddy with excitement.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Awesome! That's really cool that PE does giveaways like that. I for one have spent a fortune there over the years, it's nice to see they contribute to the cause!


----------



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

fusseli said:


> Awesome! That's really cool that PE does giveaways like that. I for one have spent a fortune there over the years, it's nice to see they contribute to the cause!


I couldn't agree more! I was shocked when they contacted me. I can't wait to make some of the projects. I've already been working on a dual passive radiator sub. I fired it up today, and the thing is awesome. I still need to do measurements and throw a 30hz high pass on it, before it'll be complete. But so far, I am really excited. Please let me know if there are any projects you want to see me do.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

A PR sub would be cool! They are often talked about but it doesn't seem like they actually get built all that often.


----------



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

I felt the same way. I wonder why that is? I know, I've run into a lot of people that do not understand how to model them, so maybe that is it. But I really love passive radiators. And with the small test I did today, I was really happy with it. Although, I'm not going to push it too hard until I get that high pass on it.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

It's a great way to go for low tunes in small boxes. I think it's because of the added cost of the PRs. I've done many PR designs over the years but never actually bought parts to do it. Someday maybe!


----------



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

Well maybe if you like my design, you'll finally give it a try. :grin2: I think you are right about the added cost. But it's benefits can greatly outweigh the costs. Not only the ones you mentioned, but especially for a beginner, there is a lot less of a chance to make a major mistake. And it can make your build easier. 

I've been flirting with the idea of creating a tower speaker with a built-in subwoofer and some PR's, similar to Definitive Technology (minus the bipolar design). I don't know. I am a fan of Pr's I guess, lol.


----------

